#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  WOM5000 em 24 Volts

## Andersonlopes

Bom dia amigos, já pesquisei por toda rede e ainda não consegui encontrar uma resposta concreta, eu posso ligar os equipamentos WOM5000 da Intelbras em uma fonte 24 volts? já pensei em testar mas como agora ele está na média 270,00,
desanimei rs abs....

----------


## jorgilson

Funciona sem problemas, uso vários em 24v.

----------


## Andersonlopes

Ok Amigo agradeço imensamente foi de grande ajuda sua respota att

----------


## lleonardo

Pode usar, não queima.

----------


## wondernetwork

> Bom dia amigos, já pesquisei por toda rede e ainda não consegui encontrar uma resposta concreta, eu posso ligar os equipamentos WOM5000 da Intelbras em uma fonte 24 volts? já pensei em testar mas como agora ele está na média 270,00,
> desanimei rs abs....


já usei,não durou um ano.começou á travar aos montes.
vai de 12 volts.
não procure chifre em cabeça de cavalo.

----------


## teknando

já que ele vem com fonte de 12v não tive coragem de ligar em 24v mas na teoria equipamento com 12v ele aguenta 16v, mas ja que funcionar em com 24v vou fazer um test. 

Eu tenho aquele tipo de sistema de energia com Fonte/Tranfo 27.7v > Controlador de Painel Solar > 2 Baterias 12v em serie >(que a saída sai em torno de 27,3v). (o controlador límida um pouco a saída total de energia) > Equipamento, uso com APC 5M+ e ele suporta porque ele usa capacitores de 35v (abri um pra ver)

Apesar de ser um sistema simples esta me ajudando muito, sem problemas no momento. 

Umas fotos de um Wom 5000 por dentro, pode ajudar a sanar alguma duvida a mais.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Prezados, bom dia.

Os equipamentos da linha WOM5000 podem ser alimentados de 12 até 24VDC, assim como específico em seu datasheet. Segue link para o datasheet em nosso site.
http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de..._5000_site.pdf





> já usei,não durou um ano.começou á travar aos montes.
> vai de 12 volts.
> não procure chifre em cabeça de cavalo.


 @*wondernetwork*, até então não recebemos reclamações em nossos atendimentos de clientes que utilizam 24V, por favor nos descreva o cenário que você utilizou 24v e quais foram os testes feitos para que possamos diagnosticar o que está havendo com os nossos equipamentos.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## teknando

> Prezados, bom dia.
> 
> Os equipamentos da linha WOM5000 podem ser alimentados de 12 até 24VDC, assim como específico em seu datasheet. Segue link para o datasheet em nosso site.
> http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de..._5000_site.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> @*wondernetwork*, até então não recebemos reclamações em nossos atendimentos de clientes que utilizam 24V, por favor nos descreva o cenário que você utilizou 24v e quais foram os testes feitos para que possamos diagnosticar o que está havendo com os nossos equipamentos.
> 
> ...


Qual seria a voltagem máxima que ela suportaria? Se pode responder por favor...

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Qual seria a voltagem máxima que ela suportaria? Se pode responder por favor...


Boa tarde teknando,

Os equipamentos da linha WOM5000 podem ser alimentados de 12 até 24VDC.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## FMANDU

Prezado @*Suporte Intelbras* , QUal chipset o wom 5000 mimo utiliza, não encontrei no datashet

----------


## wondernetwork

> Prezados, bom dia.
> 
> Os equipamentos da linha WOM5000 podem ser alimentados de 12 até 24VDC, assim como específico em seu datasheet. Segue link para o datasheet em nosso site.
> http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de..._5000_site.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> @*wondernetwork*, até então não recebemos reclamações em nossos atendimentos de clientes que utilizam 24V, por favor nos descreva o cenário que você utilizou 24v e quais foram os testes feitos para que possamos diagnosticar o que está havendo com os nossos equipamentos.
> 
> ...


ok! deu pra ver no datasheet.
utilizei fonte da ubnt de 24 volts 0.5 amp

----------


## gfqsw

Além de poder usar uma fonte 24v, teria mais alguma vantagem prática em se usar 24v no WOM? Melhora ganho ou potência?
Grato.

----------


## teknando

> Além de poder usar uma fonte 24v, teria mais alguma vantagem prática em se usar 24v no WOM? Melhora ganho ou potência?
> Grato.


Creio que seria melhor usar 24v para poder usar com distasia maiores de cabo.

Na cidade tem um provedor que usa 5 delas como AP na torre e desse o cabo pra central +/- 35m eu acho.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Prezado @*Suporte Intelbras* , QUal chipset o wom 5000 mimo utiliza, não encontrei no datashet


Prezado @*FMANDU*, bom dia.

O chipset da família WOM5000 é do fabricante Ralink, modelo RT3662F.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras.

----------


## MDdantas

Enquanto o Wom 5000 utiliza o Chipset Ralink RT3662, o CPE WOG 212 utiliza o Chipset Athero AR9331.

----------


## rubem

Sobre a tensão exata de suporte, não olhem pros capacitores, um capacitor de 35V não devia ser usado até 35V (Só noobs fazem isso! Gente precavida em linha de 12V não coloca nem capacitor de 16V mas de 25V!).

Tem que ver os CI's reguladores.
No caso da Wom5000 da primeira geração (Não-MIMO, tem um conversor dc-dc da LSC que acho que vai bem além de 35V, tanto que os capacitores são de 50V (Seria coisa de noob colocar capacitor de 35V se tem nobreak 24V operando com 27V com spikes).

Só que... logo do lado, a tensão de 1,8V (Acho que a Ram e um ou outro chipset aproveitam) vem de um LM1084.

E o LM1084 é um regulador linear, não é conversor dc-dc nem nada, é regulador linear clássico que esquenta e cia, a tensão máxima de entrada dele nos datahseets de todo fabricante é de 29V.
Não tem nenhum diodo no meio do caminho pra dar queda de tensão extra (Se tivesse um shoktty poderíamos falar em entrada até 29,3V), então acho que seguro dizer que a Wom5000 aguenta até 29V na entrada.

Toda Wom5000 que vi tinha LM1084. Só não garanto que não tenha diodo antes dela ou algo assim, não tenho nenhuma agora pra olhar certinho as trilhas.


Ou seja, está melhor que os UBNT que usam o Z1212, que tem limite de 27V, mas tem diodo no caminho aumentando o limite pra casa dos 27,3V, mas que tem gente que reclama de travamento usando 27V (Provavelmente culpa dos skipes, e TENSÃO é uma coisa, mas a sujeira nela (Spikes e ripple) é outra estória, ter 27VDC 100% limpo é completamente diferente de ter os 27VDC típicos de uma fonte chaveada porcamente dimensionada (Grande demais, ou pequena demais).

Sobre as vantagens de alta tensão: O LM1084 é linear então não tem vantagem nenhuma, mas os outros 2 VRM's (Nas Wom5000 mais nova são os CI's U1 e U2 lá perto do jack RJ45, é só ver melhor quais são) são conversores dc-dc típicos, e todos eles tem rendimento (Relação entre entrada e saída, logo, percentual de perdas) melhor com tensão maior. 

Se com 12V o VRM rende 91%, com 24V vai render uns 92%. Na prática isso faz o consumo cair digamos de 4,02W pra 4,01W.
A vantagem tá aí. Se compensa fazer mil mudanças em sistema já existente é outra estória, mas o problema de usar em 12V é a queda de tensão em cabo, bateria 12V vai operar de 10,5 a 13,5V, se o cabo longo e fino (Cabo ethernet é fino) tiver queda de tensão de 0,5v (E isso ocorre até em 10m, dependendo da crimpagem e qualidade do cabo) a tensão vai ficar muito baixa, perto do limiar inferior dos VRM's (Que deveria ser lá pelos 9V, mas com tensão tão baixo o rendimento do VRM cai, o VRM esquenta porque está dissipando na forma de calor esse rendimento baixo), o VRM quente passa a ter ripple, e o ripple faz o chipset travar.

Enquanto se usar sistema 24V (21-27V saindo da bateria), se ainda que tenha 3V de queda de tensão em fiação (Ou seja, uma fiação muito porca), vai ter mais de 18V o tempo todo, tensão mais que suficiente pro VRM operar frio e portanto sem ripple.

Tensão nominal é uma coisa, mas em sistemas 12V tem que ver a tensão REAL depois de duzias de metros de fio fino e crimpagens meia-boca. A tensão REAL e sendo DC pura eu digo que a wom5000 aguenta uns 9 a 29V. Não significa que colocando uma porcaria de fonte 9V 1A com cabo fino e longo vai prestar. Nem com fonte 12V e cabo longo as vezes vai bem, trava por calor no VRM, mas é mais culpa do ripple das fontes 12V baratas.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Se a série ou lote que veio com fonte de 18 volts, pode usar, Se for com fonte de 12 volts o máximo é de 15 volts.
O fato é que os fabricantes usam um protetor(zener) com 30% acima da voltagem de entrada visando maior proteção por conta da garantia.
O regulador de 3,3V suporta até 35 volts, mas os fabricantes costuma delimitar isso tamb´em

----------


## teknando

> Sobre a tensão exata de suporte, não olhem pros capacitores, um capacitor de 35V não devia ser usado até 35V (Só noobs fazem isso! Gente precavida em linha de 12V não coloca nem capacitor de 16V mas de 25V!).
> 
> Tem que ver os CI's reguladores.
> No caso da Wom5000 da primeira geração (Não-MIMO, tem um conversor dc-dc da LSC que acho que vai bem além de 35V, tanto que os capacitores são de 50V (Seria coisa de noob colocar capacitor de 35V se tem nobreak 24V operando com 27V com spikes).
> 
> Só que... logo do lado, a tensão de 1,8V (Acho que a Ram e um ou outro chipset aproveitam) vem de um LM1084.
> 
> E o LM1084 é um regulador linear, não é conversor dc-dc nem nada, é regulador linear clássico que esquenta e cia, a tensão máxima de entrada dele nos datahseets de todo fabricante é de 29V.
> Não tem nenhum diodo no meio do caminho pra dar queda de tensão extra (Se tivesse um shoktty poderíamos falar em entrada até 29,3V), então acho que seguro dizer que a Wom5000 aguenta até 29V na entrada.
> ...


Pronto resolveu minha duvida... de ligar a Wom 5000 no meu sistema de energia se teoricamente ela aqueda 29v posso ligar elas em 27v.

Sobre o capacitor de 35v do APC 5M eu levei o radio numa eletrônica la que me falarão que suportaria os 27v do meu sistema, mas me alertarão para não subir mais que isso para não der desgaste das peças. não quis afirmara que se tem 'Capacitor de 35v' que ele ira funcionar, Eu não intendo muito nessa área de energia.

O 'Nube' pede desculpa. kkkkk...

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Fiz um balano daqueles, roteador domesticos, air grid, nano, worm. bullet se a voltagem cair abaixo de 10 volts logo em sua entrada a corrente passa a triplicar,vai esquentando, esquentando até ... Corrente essa que dos 0,6 A ou 0,9 A vai a quase 2 ou 3 ampères.
Já faz uns dois anos, em que meus roteadores domésticos são alimentados via PoE para isso modifico-os se for o caso(são 20 metros de cabo de rede), garantia pouco me lixo para isso( casa dos 100). Era para ser um bullet mas queimou com 2 meses de uso e o vendedor sumiu... não foi via m.l.

----------


## rubem

Exato, a maioria desses rádios na bancada liga normal com fonte de 9V, dá pra configurar.

Mas hora que bota lá fora no sol onde sozinho já chega a 50°C, o calor extra do VRM operando com tensão baixa gera travamentos.

Na minha mesa que uso pra configurar essas coisas eu puxo o cabo do switch, é fonte 9V 2A, configuro qualquer UBNT, MK, Intelbras. Mas com o calor outdoor NUNCA que isso vai funcionar!

(Alias, uma RB750 (Que na ficha técnica fala em 9-28V) veio com fonte 7,5V uma vez, funcionar funcionava, mas não deixei em uso assim. E faz sentido até funcionar, esses VRM"s modernos não tem mais o drop-out de 3V daquelas velharias de 1972 tipo um LM7805, no caso do LM1084 é drop-out de 1,5V, então precisa na entrada pelo menos 1,5V a mais que a saída. No caso do VRM com LCS dos Wom5000 não ponho a mão no fogo porque não lembro o que ele tem.

Alias, fui olhar agora, se é o LSP5502, o limite neles é 27V, mais baixo que o LM1804.

Mas pra mim que é outro CI da Liteon, algo tipo LSP3122 ou 3127, que aceitam até 37V na entrada

Tem uns LSP de pinagem similar pra 18V, acho que LSP3130. Não sei porque alguém usaria ela já que é o preço dos modelos 27 e 37V, faria sentido se fosse comum no mercado usar fontes 15V, mas é mais comum usar 24V mesmo.

Sobre o zener de 15V ou 18V, a Wog212 que era clone do TPLink WA5210g tinha isso. A versão com suporte a N da WOG212 não lembro.

Na Wom5000 da foto, parece ter um LSP5503:
https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...4&d=1459523311

Se for mesmo, é um conversor dc-dc pra até 30V pelo datasheet:
http://www.romstore.ru/pdf/LSP5503.PDF

Então daria tranquilo pra ligar em 27,6V comum em nobreaks DC 24V.

Nas Wom5000 da primeira geração pra mim que é diferente o circuito, com outros LSP, acho que um de 37V, ainda mais sossegado pra ligar em 27V (Nobreak DC).

Eu acredito que vai ter no máximo o LSP5503 de 30V, mas não os LSP5502 de 27V.

----------


## franciskv

Funciona normalmente acho até que a intelbras deveria entregar esse equipamento ja com fonte de 24v já que em muitos casos há necessidade de cabos longos onde 12v não é éficiente nos forçando a trocar a fonte por conta própría no datasheet (informações técnicas) mostra a voltagem de 12 - 24v 
Wom siso
http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de..._5000_site.pdf
Wom Mimo
http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de..._mimo_site.pdf

Ou seja ele suporta 12-24v nativamente

----------

